

Ask HN: Elitism/Veteran ranking order of links - Joakal

Instead of regulated democratic order, allow an option to view links/threads and comments where elder's up/down votes are counted more.<p>Algorithm example:<p>3 comments, pg, Joakal and noob with respective registration dates from old to newest.<p>All things equal, their comments would be listed pg (3 points) - Okay comment
Joakal (2 points) - Great comment
noob (1 point) - Thanks for the link<p>A new account started up just now noobviagra and posts, the posts are upgraded:<p>pg (4 points)
Joakal (3 points)
noob (2 points)
noobviagra (1 point) - Offers social network equity<p>If someone has an account older than pg, then their vote would count more than pg.<p>But, it puts pressure on veterans contributing the votes to best understand HN and not abuse it.<p>Note: Instead of registration period, it could be replaced by karma totals.
======
Skywing
Are you aware of <http://news.ycombinator.com/classic>? May check that out, if
not. I think it operates similarly.

~~~
Joakal
Nope, now I know. Delete it before it gets more known?

I don't know how else to find out about HN's unknowns.

Edit: Are the comments also biased in veterans' favour?

